# Change user name?



## Ducer (Sep 5, 2019)

Is it possible to change my displayed user name myself, or do I need to make an admin request?


----------



## Virgo (Jan 12, 2020)

Was wondering the same thing. Didn't see it as a sticky so apologies if necro-ing threads is frowned upon.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2020)

I’d have to do It for you.


----------



## Ducer (Jan 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I’d have to do It for you.



If possible that would be great. I should point out that I am signing in via another platform, in case that makes a difference?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 31, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I’d have to do It for you.




How is that done - I just PM you?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> How is that done - I just PM you?



Sure, if you like. Though I’m in the middle of Sherwood Forest for the next few days.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 31, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Sure, if you like. Though I’m in the middle of Sherwood Forest for the next few days.




Ooh!  Say hello to the Major Oak for me!


----------



## Ducer (Jan 31, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> How is that done - I just PM you?






Morrus said:


> Sure, if you like. Though I’m in the middle of Sherwood Forest for the next few days.




Is a PM the "Start conversation" button, as i tried that myself a couple of weeks ago? I do appreciate you get a lot of messages, so I was not too concerned.

Have fun in Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 1, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Sure, if you like. Though I’m in the middle of Sherwood Forest for the next few days.



Let us know if you see Errol Flynn Robin Hood swing in on a vine.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 9, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Sure, if you like. Though I’m in the middle of Sherwood Forest for the next few days.




Hello @Morrus I PM'ed you. Hoping you are back from Sherwood Forest. Thanks.


----------

